# You guys need Zach Randolph!



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

I just felt like saying it as there are threads like it in the Bulls and Nets forum after a lose in the current series.

-Petey


----------



## Pimped Out (May 4, 2005)

makes sense. tim duncan is unathletic, past his prime, and a shell of his former self, right?


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Pimped Out said:


> makes sense. tim duncan is unathletic, past his prime, and a shell of his former self, right?


How about for 2 from the group of Parker, Manu or Duncan and picks?

I think it would make sense.

No not fret, I'm guess I'm gonna post this after game 5 in the Suns forum.

-Petey


----------



## FreeMason Jr. (Jul 12, 2004)

Depends. Is he also a soul-less heathon searching nothing more than the self-gratifiction that can only be attained from breaking the ankles of the innocent? Cause that's all the spurs are you know.


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

ezealen said:


> Depends. Is he also a soul-less heathon searching nothing more than the self-gratifiction that can only be attained from breaking the ankles of the innocent? Cause that's all the spurs are you know.


LOL, Well played sir.

-Petey


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Maybe you guys don't need Zach Randolph as much as the Suns do.

-Petey


----------



## Pimped Out (May 4, 2005)

Good news! it looks like zach will be available with portland winning the lottery. ginobili for randolph?


----------



## TheRoc5 (Mar 1, 2005)

Pimped Out said:


> Good news! it looks like zach will be available with portland winning the lottery. ginobili for randolph?


your kidding right? mybe scolas rights, a filler and our 1st rounder, anything more then that is too much.


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Pimped Out said:


> Good news! it looks like zach will be available with portland winning the lottery. ginobili for randolph?


I think they will not back off of Parker and Manu!

They have LaMarcus and Oden, no need for Duncan!

-Petey


----------



## TiMVP2 (Jun 19, 2003)

Pimped Out said:


> Good news! it looks like zach will be available with portland winning the lottery. ginobili for randolph?


Oh hell to the nizo.


----------



## TheTruth34 (Jul 22, 2006)

this is really stupid. i gurantee if this happened( which its not ever going to happen)...that SA wouldnt make the playoffs.

Duncan is still good. Unathletic yes, old yes. still a top five player, yes!

Zach Randolph is a loser. hes got talent but the suns nor spurs need him.

now somwhere like New Orleans could use him.

they could have

Chandler
Randolph
Stojakovic
Mason
Paul

SPURS/SUNS do not need Randolph.


----------



## Pimped Out (May 4, 2005)

i dont even know what to say anymore


----------



## Reign (Feb 8, 2006)

Are you guys for real ??? Nobli for Randolph that is just stupid...


----------

